

Prediction Market Sidechain May Be the Most Important Invention Since Bitcoin - bpolania
https://bitcoinmagazine.com/20971/roger-ver-backing-prediction-market-sidechain-may-important-invention-since-bitcoin/

======
higherpurpose
See also Augur:

[http://www.augur.net/](http://www.augur.net/)

[http://www.augur.net/blog/the-augur-alpha-is-now-
available-t...](http://www.augur.net/blog/the-augur-alpha-is-now-available-to-
download)

